# Diabetic teenager devastated as thieves steal her vital insulin pump



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

CAITLIN McPHILLIPS had used the insulin pump for the past three years which automatically regulates the insulin in her body so she doesn?t need to inject herself.

CALLOUS thieves have stolen a crucial piece of medical equipment that has helped a teenage girl live a normal life.

Diabetic Caitlin McPhillips, 16, has used an insulin pump for the past three years which automatically regulates the insulin in her body so she doesn?t need to inject herself.

But the ?2,800 pump was stolen two weeks ago by thieves who had targeted her father?s home and NHS Lothian says they won?t replace it because it hadn?t been insured.

http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/news/local-news/diabetic-teenager-devastated-thieves-steal-2303449


----------



## Redkite (Sep 26, 2013)

Can't understand why she left it behind.  If it had been stolen from a swimming pool locker you could understand it, but in this case she took it off to go shopping for more batteries for it - odd.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2013)

Redkite said:


> Can't understand why she left it behind.  If it had been stolen from a swimming pool locker you could understand it, but in this case she took it off to go shopping for more batteries for it - odd.



Doesn't say why it wasn't insured after 3 years of having it. Given the number of discussions we have here about pump insurance, they surely must have been told to get it insured and it's not expensive (it seems). Hope someone returns it, as it is useless to a thief and the majority of the population. You probably couldn't sell it on ebay, even.


----------



## trophywench (Sep 26, 2013)

Well I know I had to sign a pump agreement when mine was handed over, which said amongst other things, that I'd agreed to insure it.  I don't recall it ever having been mentioned by the hospital prior to then, though I was aware of it from helpful pumpers on internet forums!  I'm the type of person having been employed in the insurance industry all my working life, who took that seriously and luckily our contents insurers played ball.  And it's the first question I ask when shopping round before I'll tell em the sum insured or my postcode, then there's a list - camping and fishing equipment, sporting guns, single article limit on jewellery - and that kind of thing.

Now on handover day, you have A LOT to get your head round and - as any pumper will confirm -  insuring the damn thing is hardly top of your priority list !


----------

